# hermit crab sand



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

my friend wants to buy glow in the dark sand for her hermit crabs from petco. Pretty sure thats bad for them. Sooo?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Indeed it is. In fact, any sand called "Hermit Crab Sand" is bad for them. It clumps and smells funny when you moisten it, and dyes everything it touches. Your friend is better off buying a 50 lbs bag of play sand from a store like Lowe's and using that. Its cheaper anyways.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> It clumps and smells funny when you moisten it, and dyes everything it touches.


Eew


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, thanks! She also says she wants to paint their shells with glow in the dark paint. -_-


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

That is a super terrible idea. Painted hermit crab shells flake off, no matter what you do and the crabs themselves eat the flakes. Even non toxic paint kills hermit crabs. They are that sensitive to it. Besides, natural shells are so much prettier than painted ones.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks so much! She's been dead set on painting them, I'll have to tell her.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Crabby Tabby, is there a reliable website/forum of sorts on proper hermit crab care?

I mean.. no offense to the OP but if she didnt know this (i didnt know either xD) then Im wondering if we should look up general care info.

Im also curious about proper care myself, I had hermit crabs when I was younger and i probably took awful care of them unknowingly.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Crabby Tabby, is there a reliable website/forum of sorts on proper hermit crab care?
> 
> I mean.. no offense to the OP but if she didnt know this (i didnt know either xD) then Im wondering if we should look up general care info.
> 
> Im also curious about proper care myself, I had hermit crabs when I was younger and i probably took awful care of them unknowingly.



HCA is the hermit crab forum http://www.hermitcrabassociation.com and http://www.hermitcrabpatch.com/default.asp is also a good resource


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

not a problem, would love to see other peoples crabs if anyone has any.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Agreed thanks for the links!
My mom wants to get one for my sisters bedroom, and I'd like to research before she goes and buys the wrong crap xD


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ok well you will need more than one they may be called hermit crabs but they are very social and need to at least have 2.  thats one of the things i had no idea about them until i my fiance bought his first 2.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow that forum is so confusing o.o


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't forget, two crabs does not a colony make.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

I absolutely love hermit crabs! I own six in total. Good hermit crab forums- landhermitcrabs.com ; hermitcrabassociation.com ; Here are some pictures of mine.


This is Kaigan. He is an Ecudorian.


Umi and Minnow. This the only picuture of Minnow I have. She is in the white shell. They are both Caribbean.

Shio. Another Ecudorian.



Umi, the latest picture I have of him. The last two are both Caribbean.



Jimbei, he is one of my "smartest" crabs. He's quick to figure out how to do things and finds a way to climb on everything.

The sixth crab I have is new and he/she went down for a molt.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

aw your crabs are so cute. here is a pic of 3 of mine all hanging out. we have 10 all together in a 55 gallon, all are Ecudorian.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I nolonger own hermit crabs, but there was a time in my life when I did. Here was my first hermit crab, Hermes the compressus (Ecuadorian). He lived with me for 3 years and eventually succumbed to a infection of his exoskeleton. His passing was my reason for eventually getting out of crabbing.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks you guys!


----------

